# P059F 2018 Cruze



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, apparently it does have them, there is a thread about the 2017 (Same car, no changes from 2017 to 2018, and only minor, mostly cosmetic changes and limits on options, and auto stop disable button for 2019). It would appear your issue is weather related, and it should clear when it thaws out. https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/code-p059f-active-grille-shutters-2017-diesel.221609/


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

DavGr said:


> Tried looking several places on line but couldn’t get a definite answer, do the 2018 Cruze Diesels have the active shutters?
> 
> My wife had the P059F code come up on a trip after the car sat all night in light drizzle/freezing rain/snow at a hotel out east. I have never studied the front of that car close enough to see the shutters. Based on the code I told her it was ok to drive but to watch the engine temp, etc. can someone 1. Confirm the 2018’s have shutters. 2. Post a pic of them or diagram of where they’re mounted
> 
> Diagnosing via remote control isn’t easy, car was here i’d Just look but she’s 900 miles away on a trip. Dealer said they couldn’t get her in till Monday at the one she stopped at in Md.


Also, welcome to Cruzetalk!


----------



## DavGr (Dec 12, 2019)

I just talked to her, CEL is still on but they didn’t drive very far (they reached their destination) - Only drove about 5mi & never over 35mph.

CEL will go out on its own it appears based on that thread. Anybody have a fix or is it just a nuisance thing? Stillness would like to see a diagram or photo, go pro of them operating would be good.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

DavGr said:


> I just talked to her, CEL is still on but they didn’t drive very far (they reached their destination) - Only drove about 5mi & never over 35mph.
> 
> CEL will go out on its own it appears based on that thread. Anybody have a fix or is it just a nuisance thing? Stillness would like to see a diagram or photo, go pro of them operating would be good.


I have these shutters on all four of my cars, three Gen 2s and one Gen 1 and it's never happened. It appears it takes a very specific weather pattern to get liquid water in the right place, followed by a freeze, to get this issue. I would think it will not happen too often, and in the conditions where it might happen, the shutters are probably normally shut, so overheat is unlikely, more annoying could be if they got stuck open in cold weather, as the car will have a difficult time getting up to operating temperature.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Had the same code the other day. Drove it got it hot and all is well after clearing the code mine was frozen due to the winter storm we got


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

My 2018 cruze diesel does come with shutters


----------

